# 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available!



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

The internal VW sales web site has the new 2009 US Order Guide. For the Touareg, the TDI V6 shows a start of production date of the first week of November 2008. The TDI is slightly higher priced from the gas V6 at $42,800 vs 39,300. Options are identical, and air suspension is available across the board. When I priced out the TDI with Lux Plus, Techno (includes the new RNS-510 navi) and Air Susp (and $690 delivery charge), it came to $52,290, which is far batter than the TDI-V10. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The specs page has not been published yet, so no curb weight or fuel economy numbers yet.
Since I'm going to be a Grandpa late this year, I want a car with enough room for the car seat, stroller, and all the other stuff my wife's going to buy







so this may hit the spot!


_Modified by ATC98092 at 11:41 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*

Also, the V8 price is $48,900, so the TDI stayed quite a bit lower. Nice they didn't make the TDI the same price as the V8, as some feared!


----------



## axg1040 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*

Do you know when dealers will be able to take orders or when they are to hit the dealer lots?
Thanks.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (axg1040)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axg1040* »_Do you know when dealers will be able to take orders or when they are to hit the dealer lots?
Thanks.

I don't, because I don't work for VW. (Don't ask how I can see this web site







). I would guess (and it's only a guess) that it should be most any time. The information on this particular web site is seldom updated in advance of that sort of thing. I was really surprised to see it already.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*

They will be at dealer lots in the first quarter of 2009. Exact date hasn't been made public yet, but VW does have an idea.


----------



## axg1040 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks. I wonder when dealers will take orders on them.


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (axg1040)*

With a first build at Week 45 (early November), my own dealer suggested September-October when allocations are known. Orders are modified allocations. It takes roughly 4 months from build to US dealer.
However some dealers are already doing some deals with small deposits even tho final invoice pricing is currently not available.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATC98092* »_... it came to $52,290, which is far batter than the TDI-V10

LOL, the v6 gasser also costs less; but neither it or the v6 TDI are comparable in performance to a v10 TDI (or FSI v8).


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
LOL, the v6 gasser also costs less; but neither it or the v6 TDI are comparable in performance to a v10 TDI (or FSI v8).

True, but I think most of the people interested in the V6 TDI are looking for better mileage. I'll tell you this, the ML320 CDI is rated 18 city, 24 hwy. That is what I'm getting with my V10. I don't see how the V6 TDI is going to get that much better mileage since its going to weigh at least 800lbs more than the ML320 CDI. And the MB has a 7 speed trans VS the 6 in the T-reg. Just my thoughts. That is why I'm keeping the V10.......maybe.


----------



## SUVA (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATC98092* »_Also, the V8 price is $48,900, so the TDI stayed quite a bit lower. Nice they didn't make the TDI the same price as the V8, as some feared!

Really it is only $3200 lower if you include the Lux package that comes standard on the V8, but lower is still good.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (SUVA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVA* »_
Really it is only $3200 lower if you include the Lux package that comes standard on the V8, but lower is still good.

That's true, the Lux is standard with the V8. As you said, lower is lower!








Also, I've heard of the ML320 getting closer to 30MPG in real world driving, so I'm thinking (hoping!) the T-reg might be about the same.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . .*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_
True, but I think most of the people interested in the V6 TDI are looking for better mileage. I'll tell you this, the ML320 CDI is rated 18 city, 24 hwy. That is what I'm getting with my V10. I don't see how the V6 TDI is going to get that much better mileage since its going to weigh at least 800lbs more than the ML320 CDI. And the MB has a 7 speed trans VS the 6 in the T-reg. Just my thoughts. That is why I'm keeping the V10.......maybe.









22 city (EU gal)	= 18 city (US gal)
29 comb (EU gal)	= 24 comb (US gal)
35 h/w (EU gal)	= 29 h/w (US gal)
And though it's no V10, you still have 400 lb.ft. of torque at your disposal. I think that's pretty impressive even with the higher cost of diesel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATC98092* »_
That's true, the Lux is standard with the V8. As you said, lower is lower!








Also, I've heard of the ML320 getting closer to 30MPG in real world driving, so I'm thinking (hoping!) the T-reg might be about the same.

The ML320 DOES NOT get anywhere near 30MPG.... It got around 23 on the highway, with cruise set. I owned a 2008 ML320CDI, The 7 speed was not impressive either, it searched for gears just like a gasser, and made no use of the engine's torque. IMO, no where near the same build quality or even in the same class as the Touareg. If you love your Touareg, don't bother looking at the ML. We have owned 6 Touaregs and have loved them all. I don't know which was more disappointing, the X5 or the ML. One thing about the ML, I sold it after close to 10K miles for more than I paid for it new. 
My current V10, gets better than the 23 i got from the ML320. I got close to 26MPG on my 1100 mile trip after I picked it up.
I think we have close to 200K miles combined in the Touareg's we've owned. 



_Modified by jlturpin at 7:59 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jlturpin)*

The V6TDI is going to easily get mid-to-upper 20's on the highway.
At one point with the V6TDI I had three years ago (hard to believe it's been that long already) --- I was getting an MFI indicated 33.9mpg... that if you figure the MFI being about 10% generous... is still 30mpg.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_
The ML320 DOES NOT get anywhere near 30MPG.... It got around 23 on the highway, with cruise set. I owned a 2008 ML320CDI, The 7 speed was not impressive either, it searched for gears just like a gasser, and made no use of the engine's torque. IMO, no where near the same build quality or even in the same class as the Touareg. If you love your Touareg, don't bother looking at the ML. We have owned 6 Touaregs and have loved them all. I don't know which was more disappointing, the X5 or the ML. One thing about the ML, I sold it after close to 10K miles for more than I paid for it new. 
My current V10, gets better than the 23 i got from the ML320. I got close to 26MPG on my 1100 mile trip after I picked it up.
I think we have close to 200K miles combined in the Touareg's we've owned. 

_Modified by jlturpin at 7:59 PM 5-14-2008_

My point exactly, if you have a V10, is there any advantages in trading it in for a V6 TDI? You certainly aren't gonna do it for 1-2 mpg better. BTW, I've also read close to 34 mpg on the mfi while doing a steady 60 mph on flat grades on my V10. Also, that V6 TDI that was driven 3 years ago, I'm sure did not have all the emission items the new V6 TDI will have. I'm just playing devil's advocate here trying to make sure we have realistic expectations about the V6 TDI. Remember, this is still a 2 3/4 ton vehicle.


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_
22 city (EU gal)	= 18 city (US gal)
29 comb (EU gal)	= 24 comb (US gal)
35 h/w (EU gal)	= 29 h/w (US gal)
And though it's no V10, you still have 400 lb.ft. of torque at your disposal. I think that's pretty impressive even with the higher cost of diesel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

These are VWs quoted numbers, not the ML's or mine . . .
VWs numbers on the V10:
16 city (EU gal) 13.3 city (US gal)
22.4 comb (EU gal)	18.7 comb (US gal)
29.4 H/W (EU gal)	24.5 H/W (US gal)
Pretty much what you are seeing with your V10s right? So why would the V6 numbers not be accurate? And, it doesn't cost $70K.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (canon_mutant)*

Don't get me wrong, I will be in line for a V6TDI, but not for the fuel economy or savings. My post was just in reply to the reference to the ML getting 30mpg







. Also that the ML is no Touareg by any far stretch of the imagination







.
I would expect to see better fuel economy from the V6tdi, and would expect for it to be around 30MPG. Again, my post was not dogging the V6TDI Touareg, I have been waiting on it for 4 years since I first read about it.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_
These are VWs quoted numbers, not the ML's or mine . . .
VWs numbers on the V10:
16 city (EU gal) 13.3 city (US gal)
22.4 comb (EU gal)	18.7 comb (US gal)
29.4 H/W (EU gal)	24.5 H/W (US gal)
Pretty much what you are seeing with your V10s right? So why would the V6 numbers not be accurate? And, it doesn't cost $70K.


True, I'm getting about 17-19 city, 23-25 hwy. But I only paid $50k, brand new for mine with every option in the book. You will pay more than that for a V6 TDI w/all options. Of course, I bought my 06 in Jan 07. You *will not *get that kind of a deal with the V6 TDI.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (jrtouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_
True, I'm getting about 17-19 city, 23-25 hwy. But I only paid $50k, brand new for mine with every option in the book. You will pay more than that for a V6 TDI w/all options. Of course, I bought my 06 in Jan 07. You *will not *get that kind of a deal with the V6 TDI.

I'm not dogging the V6 TDI either, just trying to figure out what all the fuss is about. I don't think there's going to be that much gap in mileage since the Tiguan diesel that's coming out at about the same time will only get into the lower 30s mpg highway. The people who were purchasing those where also disappointed because VW adjusted the prices about $3k up from what was announced at the auto show and shown on the window sticker. What's to keep VW from doing the same thing for the V6 TDI. I've owned a V6, 2 V8s and now the V10 plus many other VWs and will not be surprised if the V6 TDI comes in $4k over what it is now. Typical VW, they will overprice the market and then will almost have to give them away 8 months later. Sounds like GM strategy. Plus warranty is only 3 yrs/36k miles now. Its a shame since I've been buying VW's since my first brand new car, a 1982 Scirrocco.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_
The ML320 DOES NOT get anywhere near 30MPG.... 
_Modified by jlturpin at 7:59 PM 5-14-2008_

Ok, I was only relaying what I had read on a owners forum, but I will never dispute someone who owns one.








I still feel (and hope!) that near or at 30MPG hiway will be possible. Initially I was unhappy with the mileage my 2.5L Jetta gets, but then acknowleging I live on a steep hill that I must climb every day to go home I do OK. My commute (20miles, mostly freeway speeds) averages about 25-26. I took a long road trip from Seattle to Klamath Falls OR and back and (pen & paper) got better than 35. 
Of course, on any given day no two cars will do the same!


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_Don't get me wrong, I will be in line for a V6TDI, but not for the fuel economy or savings. ....I have been waiting on it for 4 years since I first read about it.









Why? If not for fuel economy, what would compel a v10 owner to "get in line" for a v6 TDI?


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
Why? If not for fuel economy, what would compel a v10 owner to "get in line" for a v6 TDI?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*

I would believe that the ML diesel or the Touareg V6 TDi would get 30 mpg on the highway, but you would have to hold it at a steady 65 mph to do so and probably only in relatively flat areas. And who here drives 65 mph on the highway? Not me.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_I would believe that the ML diesel or the Touareg V6 TDi would get 30 mpg on the highway, but you would have to hold it at a steady 65 mph to do so and probably only in relatively flat areas. And who here drives 65 mph on the highway? Not me.

I certainly don't. If you drove the ML below 60MPH, it would probably get 30MPG, but that is impossible. The gearing was much different for the ML and RPM at 70, from memory seems like it was above 2200 RPM, maybe higher as compared to the 1800 RPM in the Touareg.
To answer those about the V6TDI, It will just be time to get the new Touareg, I will keep the V10. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_...To answer those about the V6TDI, It will just be time to get the new Touareg, I will keep the V10. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh, ok; your first explanation for "...getting in line for a v6 TDI..." was confusing








The v6 TDI is depressing to me, since its replacing the wonderful v10; otherwise I'd be as "giddy" and most here. However, Touareg's are performance suv's and any TDI with less performance than a v10 is not compelling IMO. When it comes time to retire my 07's, the only performance option will be the FSI v8 (hopefully, Porsche will not do like VW and downgrade their Cayenne line-up, thus I'll remain an option).









BTW: your O.CT url in your signature is broken; this one works: http://www.oct-tuning.com


_Modified by ehd at 9:05 AM 5-15-2008_


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
Oh, ok; your first explanation for "...getting in line for a v6 TDI..." was confusing








The v6 TDI is depressing to me, since its replacing the wonderful v10; otherwise I'd be as "giddy" and most here. However, Touareg's are performance suv's and any TDI with less performance than a v10 is not compelling IMO. When it comes time to retire my 07's, the only performance option will be the FSI v8 (hopefully, Porsche will not do like VW and downgrade their Cayenne line-up, thus I'll remain an option).









BTW: your O.CT url in your signature is broken; this one works: http://www.oct-tuning.com

_Modified by ehd at 9:05 AM 5-15-2008_

I agree with ehd. After owning the V10, I don't think I candrive anything else. I can drive it like a sport sedan but can tow all my trailers without worrying about it. It is a true sports/utility vehicle that gets better mileage than 90% of trucks. Just a thought came to mind. What about the Audi V6 TDI? I heard that its a higher performance version than the VW's. It also weighs a lot less, like 800 lbs. Why does the Audi weigh less but is a bigger vehicle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jrtouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_ Why does the Audi weigh less but is a bigger vehicle?









Lack of low range probably is the main reason. I for one would be fine with VW dropping (or at least making it optional) the low range on the next version of the Touareg. Sure there are a small percentage of owners who might use it. But that is a very, very low percentage.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jrtouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_...What about the Audi V6 TDI? I heard that its a higher performance version than the VW's.

LOL, does that mean it'll beat a fast mini-van off the line








Last year the Q7 v6 TDI's 0-60 was slower than a v6 gasser, now it's equal @ 8.5sec -- 8.3 is quoted for the TReg v6 TDI in Australia, but it'll have more power than the USA model (as reported here).

_Quote »_...It also weighs a lot less, like 800 lbs. Why does the Audi weigh less but is a bigger vehicle?









The Q7's are lighter in their construction; they feel hollow compared to the TReg.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_
LOL, does that mean it'll beat a fast mini-van off the line








Last year the Q7 v6 TDI's 0-60 was slower than a v6 gasser, now it's equal @ 8.5sec -- 8.3 is quoted for the TReg v6 TDI in Australia, but it'll have more power than the USA model (as reported here).

The Q7's are lighter in their construction; they feel hollow compared to the TReg.









The Audi forum states the Q7 TDI will be a higher performance version than that of the T-reg and will use urea injection while the VW version will not use it and still be 50 state compliant. Can someone confirm this?
The Q7 uses a stretched version (for the third seat) of the T-reg/Cayenne chassis down to the same air suspension and transmission. As Spockat mentioned it does use a lighter duty 4 wheel drive system. A dealer let me drive one last year while getting my dad's Acura RL serviced next door and it felt pretty sporty and solid. Still can't figure out where they took weight off. Anyone know if their using aluminum doors and hood. The T-reg has an aluminum hood and plastic front fenders. So where is the fat being taken?


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Audi vs. Touareg*

From what I've read, the V6 Q7 and the V6 Touareg are almost identical in weight. I would suspect the TDI version of each to be about the same as well. The V10 Touareg is 800 lbs. heavier than the V6 gasser and the V6 TDI is supposed to be about the same weight as the V8. Losing 4 cylinders makes a fairly dramatic difference in engine weight compared to the V10. Of course, you lose 150 lb.ft. of torque too







but 400 lb.ft. is still pretty respectable







.
Also, it is my understanding that the V6 TDI will indeed have urea injection that makes it 50 state legal. Otherwise, it would not be.
Disclaimer: This information is only as valid as the internet reviews I've seen on the V6 TDI and the published specs from Audi and VW. And, I suppose my reading comprehension ability . . .


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Lack of low range probably is the main reason. I for one would be fine with VW dropping (or at least making it optional) the low range on the next version of the Touareg. Sure there are a small percentage of owners who might use it. But that is a very, very low percentage.

I would not mind if we had two drive train choices on the Touareg also. I know the old thinking at VW was this is the ultimate off-road vehicle and every Touareg made had to be ultimate. But, perhaps, a lighter Touareg without Low Range sold along with the Low Range version like we have now would make more sense in the future.
Rock climbing or more MPG. Your choice.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (jrtouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_
The Audi forum states the Q7 TDI will be a higher performance version than that of the T-reg...

Its not a mystery; they have been selling these models outside of the USA for a while. If you look on Audi & VW's sites in Australia or UK, you'll see the performance data and specs.; the USA versions may be a bit hampered, but close.










_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_...The V10 Touareg is 800 lbs. heavier than the V6 gasser...

Some of this weight variance cited is the standard equipment on the v10, not on the stock v6 gasser; ie: air suspension, larger wheels, etc., -- it also has two batteries, two ECU's, larger brakes, etc., etc.,


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (jrtouareg)*

Who told you the Tiguan is only getting low 30's on the highway?. I've heard mid 40's and low fifties from people that actually own a 2.0 TDI. Mind you that's Imperial but you will still be in the 40's with US MPG.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (VolksTrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksTrooper* »_Who told you the Tiguan is only getting low 30's on the highway?. I've heard mid 40's and low fifties from people that actually own a 2.0 TDI. Mind you that's Imperial but you will still be in the 40's with US MPG.

You really think that AWD brick of a small SUV will get mid 40s REAL WORLD MPG? 
Keep in mind that the best economy rating posted for the Tiguan (the 140 hp 2.0 TDI with manual transmission) is 40.5 US MPG highway. That same Tiguan is also rated for 26.7 US MPG city.
The 170 hp, 2.0 TDI with 6 speed auto box (what we would be more likely to get) is rated 39.2 US MPG highway and 26.7 US MPG city. 
Remember, it has a weight of over 3500 lbs empty without options.
I guess you can call me a skeptic. 
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html


_Modified by spockcat at 4:59 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## canon_mutant (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (jrtouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_
True, I'm getting about 17-19 city, 23-25 hwy. But I only paid $50k, brand new for mine with every option in the book. You will pay more than that for a V6 TDI w/all options. Of course, I bought my 06 in Jan 07. You *will not *get that kind of a deal with the V6 TDI.

I want to be clear that I'm not doubting you, but if you got a "new" V10 TDI Touareg for only $50K, you simply got the deal of the century. I actually spent some time looking for one before we got our XC90 and the best price I could find was well under invoice and was still $65K fully loaded. 
That said, the MSRP on the V6 TDI I've spec'd out is $53200. A dealer has already indicated taking $700 over invoice so when the time comes, this vehicle should cost somewhere around $48K. Not much more than we paid for our fully loaded XC90 and it will get 20-25% better fuel mileage and will be a "real SUV" although our Volvo is quite capable for a mere crossover.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (canon_mutant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canon_mutant* »_
I want to be clear that I'm not doubting you, but if you got a "new" V10 TDI Touareg for only $50K, you simply got the deal of the century. I actually spent some time looking for one before we got our XC90 and the best price I could find was well under invoice and was still $65K fully loaded. 
That said, the MSRP on the V6 TDI I've spec'd out is $53200. A dealer has already indicated taking $700 over invoice so when the time comes, this vehicle should cost somewhere around $48K. Not much more than we paid for our fully loaded XC90 and it will get 20-25% better fuel mileage and will be a "real SUV" although our Volvo is quite capable for a mere crossover. 

There are several people in this forum that paid less than 50K for their V10. If you look back at this forum from about a year ago you will see I believe Langhorne in Pa selling several V10s from 49K - 52K for brand new 06 and 54K - 60K for 07s. Some of you guys who bought those might want to chime in.
BTW, we just bought a new Tiguan 4motion SEL loaded. This thing has the largest sunroof I've ever seen in a car. If you guys get a chance, you need to drive one. VW will sell every one it gets. Its that good. Every bit as solid as the Treg. Feels very tight and sprightly. Every one in the office took it out for a ride and two went to the dealer to see about getting one. I could not believe how much room it had inside. We did a two year lease and will trade it in when the deisel version comes out. The manager said that they had a US diesel version at the dealer intro test drive in Atlanta. Expected EPA ratings are 28 city, 35 hwy. Nowhere close to 40 MPG. The Jetta TDI will be 45 City - 54 Hwy. Their hoping to get the Tiguan TDI first qarter of 09 instead of 4th quarter. US VW boss says the Tiguan is critical for VWs US sales so its putting priority over the Treg.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (jrtouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrtouareg* »_
We did a two year lease and will trade it in when the deisel version comes out. The manager said that they had a US diesel version at the dealer intro test drive in Atlanta. Expected EPA ratings are 28 city, 35 hwy. Nowhere close to 40 MPG. The Jetta TDI will be 45 City - 54 Hwy. Their hoping to get the Tiguan TDI first qarter of 09 instead of 4th quarter.









I just had a talk with my sources at VWoA again today and asked again about a Tiguan TDI for the U.S. and as of right now... there are still no plans to bring the TDI version of the Tiggy stateside. If dealerships are saying otherwise, they don't know what they're talking about.
Wishful thinking is different than reality (wow, that's deep







)


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
I just had a talk with my sources at VWoA again today and asked again about a Tiguan TDI for the U.S. and as of right now... there are still no plans to bring the TDI version of the Tiggy stateside. If dealerships are saying otherwise, they don't know what they're talking about.
Wishful thinking is different than reality (wow, that's deep







)

Are you kidding me? I haven't signed the papers yet since I'm off to go motorcycle racing this weekend. I'm suppose to go by Monday to do this. Should I return the Tiguan? They supposedly had a diesel Tig in Atlanta at the dealer test drive. They told him within a year they will have the diesel version.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You really think that AWD brick of a small SUV will get mid 40s REAL WORLD MPG? 
Keep in mind that the best economy rating posted for the Tiguan (the 140 hp 2.0 TDI with manual transmission) is 40.5 US MPG highway. That same Tiguan is also rated for 26.7 US MPG city.
The 170 hp, 2.0 TDI with 6 speed auto box (what we would be more likely to get) is rated 39.2 US MPG highway and 26.7 US MPG city. 
Remember, it has a weight of over 3500 lbs empty without options.
I guess you can call me a skeptic. 
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html

_Modified by spockcat at 4:59 PM 5-16-2008_

Vw always rates their Cars alot lower than actual milage, you will see that also in the new TDI Jetta ratings for 09' The same was done with the Tiguan TDI. People have reported high 40's Highway mileage with the 140 hp TDI engine and I don't doubt it. Remember the AWD drive option adds little to NO fuel mileage penalty to this vehicle. You can even see this with the Gas engine that's currently available. The awd gives u a penalty of perhaps 1 mpg. So just imagine the vehicle as a fwd and it's very possible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (VolksTrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksTrooper* »_
Vw always rates their Cars alot lower than actual milage, you will see that also in the new TDI Jetta ratings for 09' The same was done with the Tiguan TDI. People have reported high 40's Highway mileage with the 140 hp TDI engine and I don't doubt it. Remember the AWD drive option adds little to NO fuel mileage penalty to this vehicle. You can even see this with the Gas engine that's currently available. The awd gives u a penalty of perhaps 1 mpg. So just imagine the vehicle as a fwd and it's very possible. 

People where? The car hasn't been out that long in Europe and isn't available here, so I guess you mean in the UK, where a gallon of gasoline is 20% larger.
No penalty for AWD? It costs the Passat 4Motion 2 mpg in highway rating. Why is the Tiguan going to be any different? 
Personally, I don't really care. But I also don't believe hype, only published facts. One fact is the Tiguan is 400+ lbs heavier than a Jetta wagon. You just aren't going to see super mileage like you do with a lightweight little Rabbit.


----------



## rendezvous65 (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 2009 Order Guide posted - V6TDI Available! (ATC98092)*

Don't forget bluetooth. That is also coming out for 09. Can be retrofitted to the 08's but will need to replace the MFSW controls on the right side. Well you will need to get 7L6 959 538 E. That part has audio, phone, and MFI controls. Hope this helps.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
People where? The car hasn't been out that long in Europe and isn't available here, so I guess you mean in the UK, where a gallon of gasoline is 20% larger.
No penalty for AWD? It costs the Passat 4Motion 2 mpg in highway rating. Why is the Tiguan going to be any different? 
Personally, I don't really care. But I also don't believe hype, only published facts. One fact is the Tiguan is 400+ lbs heavier than a Jetta wagon. You just aren't going to see super mileage like you do with a lightweight little Rabbit.

People like my uncle in Germany who has driven one for several thousand miles and is consistantly getting close to 50 mpg Imperial on the highway. Sometimes over. Also like i said the the AWD adds "little" to no penalty in fuel mileage. 1-2 mpg is nothing. And yes VW does underrate their vehicles, especially with the new EPA testing standards. I guess I wont even bother telling you what kind of mileage i've gotten with my '00 TDI since you don't believe in hype, but I'll give you a hint at over 60 mpg Imperial on the highway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (VolksTrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksTrooper* »_
People like my uncle in Germany who has driven one for several thousand miles and is consistantly getting close to 50 mpg Imperial on the highway. Sometimes over. Also like i said the the AWD adds "little" to no penalty in fuel mileage. 1-2 mpg is nothing. And yes VW does underrate their vehicles, especially with the new EPA testing standards. I guess I wont even bother telling you what kind of mileage i've gotten with my '00 TDI since you don't believe in hype, but I'll give you a hint at over 60 mpg Imperial on the highway. 


It is good to know that your father is getting EXACTLY the mileage that VW rated his Tiguan at almost 50 imperial MPG. What exactly is almost 50 imperial MPG? 48 imperial MPG = 40 US MPG or 49 imperial MPG = 40.8 US MPG? 
VW Tiguan rating is here:
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
I am surprised to hear you are only getting 60 imperial MPG. That is only 50 US MPG. I thought the Beetle TDI was rated higher on the highway?


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
It is good to know that your father is getting EXACTLY the mileage that VW rated his Tiguan at almost 50 imperial MPG. What exactly is almost 50 imperial MPG? 48 imperial MPG = 40 US MPG or 49 imperial MPG = 40.8 US MPG? 
VW Tiguan rating is here:
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
I am surprised to hear you are only getting 60 imperial MPG. That is only 50 US MPG. I thought the Beetle TDI was rated higher on the highway?

60 MPG is a conservative rating based on the fact I average 70- 85 mph on the highway 99% of the time, My best tank has been 73.5 mpg driving 55 mph.


_Modified by VolksTrooper at 8:54 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
It is good to know that your father is getting EXACTLY the mileage that VW rated his Tiguan at almost 50 imperial MPG. What exactly is almost 50 imperial MPG? 48 imperial MPG = 40 US MPG or 49 imperial MPG = 40.8 US MPG? 
VW Tiguan rating is here:
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms....html
I am surprised to hear you are only getting 60 imperial MPG. That is only 50 US MPG. I thought the Beetle TDI was rated higher on the highway?

not sure if you read my post but I said uncle not father. And in case your interested the best tank he ever got was 57 imperial mpg. I have read the German Vw site about 100 times and am well aware of what the vehicle is rated at. Not sure what your trying to prove here...or unprove....


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (canon_mutant)*

My 2006 V6 TDI, tuned by Sportec to about 275HP, needs 11L / 100 KM, I leave it to you guys to convert that.
My drive style is very sporty, I can't cope with the fact of being second at the traffic lights







, if there's a faster car next to me, I intentionally don't look at the traffic ligthts turning green, thus starting a second or 3 later








I drive about 60 to 70% highway (mostly around 130-140 km/h), 20 - 30% intermediate roads (don't know how to call them), and 10% or less city.



_Modified by jonee at 1:26 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (jonee)*

Nice!!!! that's 21.4 U.S mpg, or 25.7 Imperial MPG, combined. Those are very impressive numbers. By the way I just read a review of the Jeep Grand Cherokee Diesel, and in it the reviewer was achieving 37 Highway mpg. That's 30 U.S. MPG Very impressive for a vehicle of this caliber and size.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh by the way for anyone interested the Tiguan TDI. was up to 51 U.S MPG in this latest review
http://www.faz.net/s/RubD2759E....html


_Modified by VolksTrooper at 2:23 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (VolksTrooper)*

January!?!








Can't wait that long! Aren't 2009's already on the lots? I figured August/Sept at the latest!


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (Tigerincarolina)*

you know what? i just saw a sign at a gas station in NJ for $5.04/gallon for diesel. i think that pretty much wipes out any financial advantage a diesel's higher mileage can deliver. so now that its here, who needs it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_you know what? i just saw a sign at a gas station in NJ for $5.04/gallon for diesel. i think that pretty much wipes out any financial advantage a diesel's higher mileage can deliver. so now that its here, who needs it.

Diesel has yet to come down in price like it has every spring. Even the billionaire oilman T. Boone Pickens says: 

_Quote »_Diesel will never sell, again, below gasoline. It will always be more expensive than gasoline.

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2...rnati
I suspect that he is right. Demand for diesel in the rest of the world is increasing rapidly and will probably keep prices up unless someone can figure out how to make large quantities of biodiesel in a cost effective manner.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (noc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noc* »_you know what? i just saw a sign at a gas station in NJ for $5.04/gallon for diesel. i think that pretty much wipes out any financial advantage a diesel's higher mileage can deliver. so now that its here, who needs it.

Despite paying the higer prices for it, you are getting more milage and using less fuel. It is the socially responsible thing to do.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
Despite paying the higer prices for it, you are getting more milage and using less fuel. It is the socially responsible thing to do.

But there comes a point when the mpg increase is wiped out by the higher price. 
At the current 50 cents per gallon price difference over premium, we aren't there yet. But if you compared it to regular which is about 80 cents per gallon cheaper here, then you are getting very close to the 20 to 25% increase in mpg that I've seen with my V10 over my V8. 
At this point, the least expensive thing for me to drive is my Chevy Colorado pickup. It gets almost 20 mpg on regular gas. Of course, I can't pry the keys out of my son's hand without letting him drive something else. And that isn't happening.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

you might be right but if your only driving the 10,000 miles a year the TDI might not make a huge difference but your also driving a PREMIUM engine. At those few km you wont notice the fact your paying a bit more, you'll have an engine that can laslt twice as long as a gasser and a vehicle that has a 20% higher resale value. On top of that if you do drive the 80,000 k that alot of us diesel owners do then you'll notice the real advantage of owning a diesel.


----------



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (noc)*

That's a very narrow minded statement having little to do with actual mathematical comparisons and just off the cuff remarks made by people crying over fuel prices.
You can compare whatever vehicle you want I suppose but low to mid 20's for such a heavy vehicle is pretty impressive and far outweighs the % increase in cost. For example, a 50¢ increase over $4 is only 12.5% and obviously even a $1 hike is still only 25% more comparing premium to diesel (who thinks it's realistic to compare a modern V10 fuel requirement to something that approves of bottom of the barrel gasoline octane simply to argue the cost vs mpg?!)
What comparable engine pull and punch gets much better than 15-18 mpg on the hwy? V8 + performance of any kind = mid teens at best leaving the V10 @ nearly 50% better mpg. When comparing something like my Land Rover and 14 mpg over the recent 4000 mile trip and about $1200 in gas cost, the V10 would have cost at least $400 less using $4.50/g!
On top of that, using bio fuels made from algea that doesn't impact crop lands and such will make the difference that in years could possibly leave the pricing reversed. Of course that could depend more on geopolitical issues than anything else.
Obviously i'm not very opinionated....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jwestpro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwestpro* »_
On top of that, using bio fuels made from algea that doesn't impact crop lands and such will make the difference that in years could possibly leave the pricing reversed. Of course that could depend more on geopolitical issues than anything else.
Obviously i'm not very opinionated....









That is still an unproven dream fuel. Similar to the talk about ethanol 5 to 10 years ago. Today's reality shows US corn based ethanol is a poor substitute for petro produced gasoline.
If you talk about what is available today, and what VW allows to be used in the current engine, then you are talking ULSD or 5% biodiesel. 
For the record, my V10 averages 19 to just under 20 mpg. I've never gotten better than 22 mpg on any long distance trip. Maybe my foot is too heavy.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

well the toureg is in no way an economy vehicle. it's a power house that can tow a boeing 747 around the lot. Even so, mileage is still better than a gasser, but for the 60-80 k you'd spend on a v10 ya there's not much cost benefit..but there are tons of bragging rights.


----------



## Glenn in Den (Aug 15, 2005)

*post revival*

I'm surprised this post "stopped." It's fresh to me since I've been off for a while so I'll touch on some stuff I learned and things on my mind.
I'm one of the people who bought a TReg V10 right. I bought it in June of 07 as a new 06 in the $50k zone.
My mileage has been consistent at about 19 for light city and 23 highway. The highway mileage was measured last year right after purchase and is probably higher now. I will check again soon.
I'm also one of the people here who would have loved it if the V6TDI Treg was available from day one. Of course I do enjoy the awesome power of the V10 but I'm deathly afraid of owning it out of warranty (especially after reading about the $6000 alternator replacement). I fully expect roughly 1 mpg improvement per cylinder dropped, at least on straight hwy trips. As for my 06 V10, I do not like that there is no SAT radio, no IPOD intergration, no MP3 capability in the CD changer and no bluetooth to connect to my phone. I also spew non-stop obscenities every time I use the nav. I believe they addressed ALL of that with the 09 tech package. 
I am considering trading my V10 for an 09 V6TDI. I will stick with diesel because it still makes sense to me and I love them! 
According to my very well "plugged-in" salesman (a career salesman who's predictions have been 100% right over the 6 years I've known him) there will NOT be any urea system. It was dropped because the states that ignorantly attack diesel were STILL not going to approve it since there was no way of guaranteeing the owner or dealer would replace the fluid as it was used up. He told me they were using a different system (it turned to blah blah at this point but I'll try) where some ceramic component would grab and hold (and incinerate at times) the so-called nastyness component of the emissions. I know my 06 V10 already has something like that but the 09 system goes much farther. This part should last 80k-100k miles and is replaceable.
I'm also considering the Q7 TDI. I will gladly trade the offroad prowess of the Treg for two additional seats and more cargo area (of course you don't get BOTH siimultaniously). I have never taken my Treg offroad and probably never will.
Other than that, I've enjoyed my V10 and aside from some minor issues, it's been everything it promised to be and then some.









_Modified by Glenn in Den at 10:22 AM 7-12-2008_


_Modified by Glenn in Den at 10:24 AM 7-12-2008_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: post revival (Glenn in Den)*

The V6TDI will have a urea sytem when it gets here.
The new Jetta TDI's don't need a urea system.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: post revival (TREGinginCO)*

This thread has me confused.








I may need to drive a Porsche Cayenne to feel better.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: post revival (TigerinColorado)*

Any news on dates yet? What is the real MPG for the V6 TDI in Europe?
The very first posting here mentioned $52K for a loaded one, but no MPG...


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: post revival (2YY4U)*

Hmmmmmm..... What kind of cost do you all suppose will be on used 06 V10TDI CPO vehicles? My wife and I have really been considering looking at the V6TDI when they come out, but after reading this.... It doesn't seem the mileage of the V10 was really bad, and they have much more performance (from reading some things, never driven one). We don't use nav, don't have I-Pods, I can retrofit a bluetooth if needed, and they are tried and true technology after 3 years of building them.... A used V10 may suite us better. How are prices on them now, and do you think they will go down with the introduction of a new model?


----------



## LEDfoot2 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (VolksTrooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolksTrooper* »_Nice!!!! that's 21.4 U.S mpg, or 25.7 Imperial MPG, combined. Those are very impressive numbers. By the way I just read a review of the Jeep Grand Cherokee Diesel, and in it the reviewer was achieving 37 Highway mpg. That's 30 U.S. MPG Very impressive for a vehicle of this caliber and size. 

The JGC CRD is never getting anywhere near 30MPG US.
It could have been such a great SUV, but Daimler-Chrysler in it's infinite wisdom decided to stick the same transmission and gearing in it as they do in the V6 gasser. Consequently the CRD "cruises" at freeway speeds at like 2800rpm and gets 2 - 3 mpg better than the gasser.
The implementation of the JGC CRD is a HUGUE failure.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (LEDfoot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEDfoot2* »_
The JGC CRD is never getting anywhere near 30MPG US.
It could have been such a great SUV, but Daimler-Chrysler in it's infinite wisdom decided to stick the same transmission and gearing in it as they do in the V6 gasser. Consequently the CRD "cruises" at freeway speeds at like 2800rpm and gets 2 - 3 mpg better than the gasser.
The implementation of the JGC CRD is a HUGUE failure.

EPA Ratings for 2008
*2008 Jeep Grand Cherokee 3.0L CRD *5-Sp transmission
2WD 18/23mpg
4WD 17/22mpg
*2008 Mercedes Benz ML 320 cdi* 7-Speed transmission
4WD 18/24mpg
1 to 2 mpg is a "huge failure"?







They did offer a 2WD model which was a smart move. 
*2008 VW Touareg V10 TDI* 
4WD 15/20mpg
*2008 VW Touareg V6*
14/20mpg
*2008 VW Touareg V8 *
12/17mpg (same as a JGC SRT8!)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (TigerinColorado)*

I think the JGC CRD was more of a sales failure. Although it shouldn't cruise at 2800 RPM on the highway either. That is way too high RPM for the engine.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (spockcat)*

So one of the dealers I'm speaking with right now just sent me this email:
"The current VW Order Guide lists start of production for the Touareg TDI as 
Februay 15th 2009. I would expect the first cars to get here in April. How 
VW will handle the launch has yet to be announced."
Does this claim have any merit? Everything I've read says SOP is week 45/2008.
Thoughts?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (Stuart_MI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stuart_MI* »_So one of the dealers I'm speaking with right now just sent me this email:
"The current VW Order Guide lists start of production for the Touareg TDI as 
Februay 15th 2009. I would expect the first cars to get here in April. How 
VW will handle the launch has yet to be announced."
Does this claim have any merit? Everything I've read says SOP is week 45/2008.
Thoughts?









Perhaps VW will start producing the 2009 model in week 45/2008 but those won't be US destined models. US models will start production week 6/2009.
Just a guess. Of course, dealers are usually the last ones to know the correct info.


----------



## Stuart_MI (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers . . . (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
US models will start production week 6/2009.


You are speculating too, yes?


----------



## jeremy_matrix (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: The V6 TDI mileage numbers*

How long has the Treg V6 TDi (will it still be a 3.0L or ??) been out in Europe? Since '04?
http://www.worldcarfans.com/20...6-tdi
Just hoping that the US version isn't plagued with issues when it gets here. 

_Modified by jeremy_matrix at 5:23 PM 9-30-2008_


_Modified by jeremy_matrix at 5:24 PM 9-30-2008_


----------

